# Drying a Lactating Bitch up



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

my friends have a Yorkshire terrier that gave birth nearly 9 weeks ago.
her last Puppy left last week and she is still producing milk . She is now that full she is starting to get uncomfortable 
there used to be a herbal remedy for drying them up but I cant for the life of me remember what it was called 
any ideas ?


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

Last time I used epson salts, half a teaspoon in her water bowl did the trick in a couple of days.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

will that not give them the runs ?


----------



## morphtastic (Feb 5, 2015)

It didn't with mine, but she has a cast iron stomach!
I also heard that reducing food and limiting water for a few days helps.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

She has a dodgy Tummy, if she eats anything but Eukanuba small dog she gets the runs


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sokeldachshunds said:


> She has a dodgy Tummy, if she eats anything but Eukanuba small dog she gets the runs


Diarrhoea will help her milk dry up, though - even if not in a pleasant way.

I wouldn't restrict water - it is cruel. She is still producing milk and will be terribly thirsty. She could well become severely dehydrated and that could lead to even more serious problems such as kidney damage - and of course, thirst is dreadfully painful.

I don't think it would be a good idea to have another litter from this bitch either - it sounds as though she is one of these little dogs which is very prone to things like false pregnancy and excessive lactation. Probably spaying would be the best option.

Has your friend been to the vet? TBH that would be my first port of call. The vet would most probably be able to help as I am sure there will be something which is effective in these situations.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

This is her second litter. both times the litter where planned to keep a Puppy for the ring although this litter was for the daughter to keep a puppy for the ring.
The first Litter (18 months ago )she did not have excessive milk and was almost dry when the Puppies started to leave and even though they kept a puppy she dried up.
She has NEVER had a Phantom pregnancy jn her life


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

sokeldachshunds said:


> This is her second litter. both times the litter where planned to keep a Puppy for the ring although this litter was for the daughter to keep a puppy for the ring.
> The first Litter (18 months ago )she did not have excessive milk and was almost dry when the Puppies started to leave and even though they kept a puppy she dried up.
> She has NEVER had a Phantom pregnancy jn her life


I would still take her to the vet.

And just because she has not had a phantom pregnancy in the past doesn't mean that she won't have them now that her hormones appear to be kicking in excessively.

Cheap home methods may be appropriate, or they may not. Personally I would want my bitch to have the best possible care.


----------



## Flot1930 (Feb 10, 2015)

I also use Epsom Salt. It doesnt cause diarrhea. But, my dogs have great digestive systems. I only feed Hills Science Diet to my dogs. Actually, diarrhea will cause her milk to dry up, as it drains the water from her body. You might be best just taking her to a veterinarian.


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

As it happens she was dry within another 3 days on half her normal diet,
she is now back to normal 
thanks for the replys


----------

